# College - Grandfather clock, All wood, umm



## bramers (3 Nov 2006)

hello all,

for my second year at college i am able to make almost anything i like. i have spoken to my teacher and he has came up with the idea that i am capable of making a grandfather clock. not just a grandfather clock but with all wooden workings (cogs and all).

i once worked with someone that had donethis for themself and i remember them saying that the only peice of metal in the hole thing was the pendullam~(sorry for spelling) because no wood is heavy enough.

anyone have any knolege on this type of thing? to be honest im a bit stumped, on the design of the carcase and the workings of the thing.

anyway should be good fun.

look forwards to hearing your replys

bramers


----------



## PowerTool (3 Nov 2006)

Only thing I have seen was an episode of New Yankee Workshop where Norm made a long-case clock (so plans might be available somewhere) - fairly sure he visited a clock museum where there was one with all-wooden workings.
Would like to see pictures if you make one  

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (3 Nov 2006)

Found this on google.

Andrew


----------



## Nick W (3 Nov 2006)

Also see this


----------



## Shultzy (4 Nov 2006)

Is Lignum vitae not heavy enough for the pendulum bob. If not you could make a round box and fill it with lead shot.


----------



## bramers (4 Nov 2006)

thanks for the replys.

lignum vitie is not quite heavy enough we tried it out on a regular clock and it doesnt keep time (looses it moition).

the trouble is with norms stuff is that he always tries to cram each project into 2-3 days. i think a clock requires much more time.
and he always tries to make things simple, i want to go the other way. im going to use this project to try and persuade someone to take me on as an apprentice.

cheers


----------



## Colin C (4 Nov 2006)

Hi Bramers,

You could use the lignum vitie but drill some holes and fill it with the lead shot, you just have to drill the holes in four points so that it is weighted properly  

I am should that would work and I would like to see how you get on with it, some thing I was looking at doing at some time :roll: ( just got the rest of the house to do first ) :wink:


----------



## Colin C (4 Nov 2006)

I forgot to add that if you plug the holes with some lignum vitie dowels for your wood, no one will see it


----------



## Roger (4 Nov 2006)

Never tried the wooden movements - but it's certainly achievable, although quite a challenge. As for time - this latest one took me just over 80 hours:







Various plans are available from most decent craft supply stores, or specialist magazines (Clocks). I'd buy one of the good old restoration books if you can - such as 'Making & Repairing Wooden Clock Cases' by Taylor and Babb. It will give you a good idea of the basics before you start.


----------



## bramers (5 Nov 2006)

wow


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Nov 2006)

Hi Bramers,

There's a nice one here on the Aussie forum http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au ... hp?t=39700 Scroll down a bit and you get the pictures the right way up.

That might give you a few ideas and inspiration :wink: 

Cheers 

Paul


----------



## Nick W (6 Nov 2006)

Is _their _*nine fingers *the same person as _our _*nine fingers* by any chance? :wink:


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Nov 2006)

Nick W":1csr5lq6 said:


> Is _their _*nine fingers *the same person as _our _*nine fingers* by any chance? :wink:



Doubt it - "theirs" lives in Geelong :wink: 

Cheers

Paul


----------

